# Restored 1939-40 shelby hiawatha girls bike $1200 ann arbor,mi craigslist



## 1959firearrow (Feb 25, 2012)

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/bik/2868069542.html
This is one cool looking bike! Belle needs this.....


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 25, 2012)

*Not for me*

I bought this bike and sealed the deal on December 27th both in writing and on the phone. After making arrangements for payment and pickup with a family member who lives in Michigan I was contacted by the seller (Ken) on the day before the bike was to be picked up who said his wife felt they were giving the bicycle away at $900 (they had listed it at $1000 and agreed on a price of $900) and could not sell it to me at the agreed price. I was none too happy after having gone to an incredible amount of trouble to both get the money up there and work out pickup details. 
When I didn't offer more he sent me an email back offering it to me for $900 with an apology. I was no longer interested in the bicycle at that point as for me it's not about the rarity or value...there has to be a good feeling about the whole thing or the bike is worthless to me.
Thanks for thinking of me though!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Good For You....*

Its amazing how some folks will toss any values they may have out the window for a dollar. Hooray for me and *#CK YOU seems to be the new norm.$900 is a fortune for most girls bikes, especially in Michigan.He'll perobably have it for a long time @ that price. Does this guy live in Shelby Township?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 25, 2012)

I just though it was cool looking and whenever I see a cool girls bike I think of belle. I thought $1200 was kinda high and it being restored while somke would see it as a good thing is not good for me. Color scheme bugs me too. I would't mind eventually finding one for the girlfriend that tank/light is really cool and beautiful.


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 25, 2012)

Somebody should contact the guy, tell him to grow a pair and put some ketchup on the bike and eat it......I'm so sick of hearing,"my wife says".....I bet my bike collection that wife doesn't know the difference between a Shelby and a Harley.....hopefully no one will buy the bike so then they WILL have to give it away........


----------

